# Parkside Orchids Summer Fest July 24-26, 2015



## RNCollins (Jul 12, 2015)

Parkside Orchids Summer Fest
July 24-26, 2015

List of vendors that will be at Parkside:

Piping Rock
Woodstream
Ecuagenera
J & L
Kelley's Korner
Ten Shin
Waldor
Stony Brook
Orchidphile
Dragon Argo
Fishing Creek
Little Brook
Marlow
New World
Main Street
Lois Duffin

2503 Mountain View Drive
Ottsville, PA 18942
(610) 847-8039

http://www.parksideorchids.com


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 12, 2015)

I have the pre-order list from Ten Shin if anyone needs it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2015)

I will be there Saturday, most likely.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 13, 2015)

I will be there on Saturday as well.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 13, 2015)

Leave some PK hybrids for me to buy at the NCOS fall show! (or better yet don't since I'm running out of room and time)


----------

